# New To Classical Music, Looking for Direction



## ClassicalP (Feb 17, 2009)

I am not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I figured here would be appropriate.

Basically, I am new to classical music and I am a little overwhelmed and confused as to where to start in regards to who to look up and listen too. I like many different genres of music (such as hip hop and house), as I love a good beat or melody. I have always respected classical music, as I see alot of popular music clearly influenced by the orchestral sound.

Anyway, I recently stumbled searched out the orchestral version of Claire De Lune by Debussy (Originally heard it in Ocean's 11), and would love to expand my classical repetioure. I enjoy these type of peacful orchestra pieces, as well as pieces that are piano heavy. If anyone could recomend some songs, compositions or composers that would be great.

As you know classical music can seem very overwhelming to a young beginner, so I really appreciate your responses and time taken to help me out


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome to the world of classical.

On this site, or any site you go to for that matter, you're going to hear a lot of conflicting opinions as to which symphony/conductor are the best in regards to the composer you so choose to explore, but the reality is that all of these recommendations are going to be based on personal opinion. Music is a very opinionated and expressive medium, but you have to take what everybody says with a grain of salt.

Since you like Debussy, which means sooner or later you'll discover Ravel. I can suggest without hesitation the box set "Debussy, Ravel: Orchestral Works." It's an 8-disc box set released on EMI conducted by Jean Martinon and you should be able to get for around $30 brand new off of Amazon from a seller. I would play over $35 for it, because I only gave $25 for mine.

If don't have the money to throw at a box set, then go to Amazon and copy and paste this title:

Debussy: La Mer / Nocturnes / Jeux / Rhapsodie pour clarinette et orchestre - The Cleveland Orchestra / Pierre Boulez

You will not be sorry with this release, but as I said that Jean Martinon box set is the way to go, because you get the orchestral works of both Debussy and Ravel. It also will save you money, because it would cost more than $30 to collect all the individual releases.

if you need anymore recommendations as to what composer to explore next, then don't hesitate to private message me. I'll be glad to go into depth with you and figure what exactly you're looking for. You like Debussy, so that's obviously a good start.

Please realize these are just my personal views and tastes. All I can do is hopefully help you get the ball rolling in the right direction.

Happy listening!


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

I 2nd what JTech82 just said, if you already like Debussy just go ahead and buy a good boxset or an album. However, take into consideration that unlike in popular music where you usually have one artist performing one piece, in classical the same piece is recorded hundreds of times by different conductors with different orchestras, soloists etc. and they sound DIFFERENT. Generally you can trust EMI, Deutsche Grammophon, DECCA, Sony BMC etc., there are also some less known labels which offer great recordings.

So just to broaden your scope and show you possible additional directions:

- for peaceful symphonic sound try certain movements from Beethoven's symphonies
- for a darker and more dynamic piano try Rachmaninoff
- for calm and more soothing piano try Satie
- for very dynamic "beat" try the baroque era, for example Vivaldi's Double Cello Concerto.

In the classical, pieces are not called songs.

So - a quick guide to classical words:

- symphony - a piece where a whole orchestra is playing (strings, woodwinds etc.)
- concerto - a piece where a soloist is set AGAINST an orchestra like a solo piano against strings, a solo violin against strings (these combinations are most frequent)
- chamber music - usually trios or quartets, e.g. a piano, a cello and a violin
- sonatas - most frequently the piano alone but other configurations are possible
- suites - or sets of musical pieces - usually a set of pieces taken from a ballet etc. but some are standalone sets

The pieces have "parts" called movements. Each movement usually is named after its tempo - e.g. largo, grave, adagio, andante, allegro, presto where largo is very slow and presto is very fast.

There are things like "art songs" though, where you most frequently have a vocal artist accompanied by the piano, like Schubert art songs - e.g. the Doppelganger.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

As well as the excellent suggestions above I would also recommend browsing classical music videos at the YouTube site as an economic way of sampling excerpts of pieces.

Here's a couple you might enjoy:





That's the *Gabriel Fauré *_Sicilienne_ Op78





This is the *Ralph Vaughn Williams' *_Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis_
If you are patient with this piece it pays off in a big way especially as it approaches the climax about two thirds of the way through.

There's several hundred years worth of music out there - so if none of our suggestions do it for you, there's alsways something different to move on to.

Good luck!


----------



## Travis (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello,

I am relatively new to classical music (about two years) and I am still in the midst of discovering what I do and don't like. I have gathered a collection of some of the pieces I like over on imeem at www.imeem.com/classicalmusichits. Imeem or other sites like it (lastfm, etc.) are a great way to hear pieces and explore what you like before purchasing. By the way, emusic is a great way to get started with classical music. They have a great selection and you can get started more cheaply especially by starting one of their free trials, which are frequently available. For example, this link offers a 75 download free trial. You can also check out the classical music message board on emusic to find helpful suggestions.

If you like piano may I suggest Arvo Part's Spiegel im Spiegel. Part, Estonian by nationality, is a modern composer and the piece I mention was composed in 1978.

Enjoy the exploration!


----------



## ClassicalP (Feb 17, 2009)

I just wanted to say thanks for everyone's great suggestions and recommendations. When I get some free time I will look over the links and pm any of you if I have any questions. Also, special thanks to Ciel_Rouge, as I was very unsure of the correct terminology to use when speaking about classical music. Thank you guys for your time, it is much appreciated


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

If you have access to a music appreciation course, you would get a lot out of attending. I took one in college and learned quite a bit.


----------



## ClassicalP (Feb 17, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't have that sort of option, as I am in a professional school (Pharmacy), and all our courses are pre arranged


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

If you want something really accessible that all new and budding classical listeners will enjoy then try the following:

For chamber music: Trittico Per G.S. by Brian Ferneyhough or Le marteau sans maître by Boulez

For choral music: Missa Brevis by Ferneyhough

For Opera: Punch and Judy by Birtwistle

All really relaxing and easy to get interested in. Don't even bother sampling them, just click buy - that's how certain I am that they're suitable.


----------



## xJuanx (Feb 24, 2009)

> Debussy: La Mer / Nocturnes / Jeux / Rhapsodie pour clarinette et orchestre - The Cleveland Orchestra / Pierre Boulez


I second this recording. Those works are a correct start for a begginer who likes Debussy, and Boulez does a great job! I'd go for it.


----------



## 1810to1848 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Some suggestions*



ClassicalP said:


> I am not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I figured here would be appropriate.
> 
> Hi - I am glad you are getting into this! Debussy is a great place to start - try his 'prelude a l'apres midi d'un faune (afternoon of a faun). Try Ravel's Pavane, too - it's peaceful. I think picking the music you instantly are drawn to is the perfect way to go. From an earlier era, Beethoven's moonlight sonata mov 1 is very meditative and hugely popular. Have FUN!! dave


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I have been listening to classical music for several years now and I am still overwhelmed  I see where you're coming from 

I would suggest to just try and listen to as many different things within classical music as you can; vocal, orchestral, baroque, modern etc, and after a while you'll have painted a picture of what you like/don't like. Then you can start delving into each of the categories you like and find performers, recordings etc.  That's what worked for me anyway...good luck!

PS I like a good beat too


----------



## Mr Dull (Mar 14, 2009)

Try getting a compilation set (your 1000 favorite classics type thing) and listen to the contents to find out what you do and don't like. Once you have done that you can then explore more the music you did like. Many classical fans (myself included) wouldn't give these compilations a second glance but for some one starting listening to classical music they are a good way of sampling the music to find the things that appeal to you.


----------

